# Thanksgiving 2010



## Maltbabe (Oct 10, 2010)

Dear all: 

These are some pictures we took yesterday. My daughters, Andrea, Florangel and her children John Daniel & Gianna Goble and of course:thumbsup: Cappi and Max.









Andrea, Barbara & Florangel









My grandchildren Gianna Emmanuelle Goble & John Dnaiel Goble Jr.









Cappi at almost 6 months









Cori and I in Panama









Max- EL GORDITO @ almost 6 months


----------



## Snowbody (Jan 3, 2009)

Barbara - what a beautiful family.:thumbsup: Your daughters look so much like you and look at those grandchildren. :wub: You must have had a wonderful Thanksgiving. And who can resist Max and Cappi!! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Katkoota (Feb 18, 2006)

such a beautiful family ... and super adorable malt :wub:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

Beautiful family pictures, Barbara! Your children are so adorable looking. :wub::wub: And, of course, Cappi and Max are adorable, too. :wub::wub:


----------



## Sandcastles (Jul 7, 2010)

Barbara,

Great pictures! What a lovely family, how lucky of you to have not only children, but to have grandchildren . . . what a blessing.

Hugs,

Allie


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

Not only a beautiful family, but looks like a fun loving group too.


----------

